

Drones at home: the calm before the swarm - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/19/4120548/calm-before-the-swarm-domestic-drones-are-here

======
SEJeff
It is refreshing to finally see a positive article about drones. As a US Army
vet who flew the Shadow 200 TUAV, it makes me a bit sad to see so much
negative publicity for a potentially culture changing technology. There are a
lot more uses for drones than simply invading your privacy.

